# The Classic ABA/MkII OBDII Throttle Body Problem Redux... Opinions Needed.



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

So I dropped the ABA in the Golf this weekend and as anticipated, the throttle body touches the hood and needs about another 1/2" of clearance. You're thinking "just flip it dummy" but there is a turbo hanging off the back of it now and when I flip it the TPS contacts the cold side housing. Not in a "just trim it dummy" kind of way either. 

So I can't flip it and it is touching the hood so obviously I have to do SOMETHING. I've narrowed my options down to: 

1. A small hood scoop (8"x10"x 1.5") to bump up the problem area, then cut a hole in the hood. I don't WANT to cut a hole in it, but I think I could actually make it look good. 
2. USRT Long Runner Intake - $700 is almost 25% of my total build cost and it would introduce a whole slew of new issues regarding vacuum lines and throttle body placement. 
3. Custom SRI - pushes my build time back pretty considerably, where I could have a running car in a week it would be at least a month before it would hit the road, along with all the associated cabling and hose routing issues. 

So Vortex, anyone have any other ideas? The old style motor mounts are tough to shave down as far as I would need without weakening them or I would have already done it.


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

Bump, anyone feeling creative? 

Here's what the mock-up looked like. The actual scoop is much sleeker and doesn't look like a book laying on my hood, this is just to check dimensions.


----------



## weener0000 (Mar 27, 2008)

I put an OBD 1 ABA in my MK 2 jetta... it fit perfectly. 

my suggestion is convert to OBD 1. cheapest solution by far. at least in my neck of the woods. 

fits perfect. 

keep the stock look. total sleeper... good luck :beer::beer: 

weener0000


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

The thought crossed my mind to go OBDI, but I've gone too far down the OBDII rabbit hole with software, etc to turn back now. I 'shopped the actual scoop on and have done a test fit of the real piece, it actually looks pretty good. Thanks for the suggestion though, it's appreciated.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If I remember correctly, isn't the TB on the pass side? Then you would only need to cut one motor mount, the rear pass one. And a Black Forest stage .5 one is just rubber and you can cut it real easy. Do you have new mounts on it, if not, maybe you have mount problems and they are causing your problem.


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

I have a MkII subframe (actually a G60 Corrado, but they're essentially identical), I don't think BFI makes a rear motor mount for it. I think I'm correct in assuming that would only work if I had swapped to a MkIII subframe as well, yes? At this point in the build I'd rather punch a hole in the hood than pull the motor back out and rebuild yet another subframe. I appreciate the suggestion though, wish I had thought of that one about a month ago.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

What about a short tube to relocate the TB? Something like this:


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

I did some fitting to try and make that work. I can't move it toward the firewall because of the turbo, and I can't move it down unless I go all the way past the exhaust manifold. If I take it that far toward the passenger side I start to run into issues with the intercooler piping.

After running across a photo of a Callaway GTI last week I've found a similar scoop that will solve my problem. Plus, I think this actually looks amazing (minus the color and the BBS(?) kit is kinda take it or leave it).










A more respectable color










I know the scoop is going to cause an aneurysm in the Vortex hive mind, but I'm invoking my privilege of holding the title to do something I may eventually regret


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

TheArtfulDubber said:


> After running across a photo of a Callaway GTI last week I've found a similar scoop that will solve my problem. Plus, I think this actually looks amazing (minus the color and the BBS(?) kit is kinda take it or leave it).


Whoa, whoa, whoa! You do realize that's the Zonker there that you're slandering? :facepalm:


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

I understand that Pu$$y Magnet yellow has its following, and rightly so. However, Zonker be praised, it's not my bag. :beer:


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Not saying it must be your bag, just wanted to see if you knew the actual history of that car in particular.


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

I'll risk losing my Vortex card and admit no, but I'm off to click the search button like an octogenarian at a slot machine in Atlantic City.

EDIT: After a brief field trip through Zonker history I rescind any comment other than I would sell a limb to own that.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

TheArtfulDubber said:


> After a brief field trip through Zonker history I rescind any comment other than I would sell a limb to own that.


Figured you might say something along those lines.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

swap to mk3 rear subframe and trim mount. Scoop is barely cool if its actual functional.


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

I've never been all that cool to begin with and the scoop has officially grown on me (some would argue like cancer ) to the point that I actually want to do it. Seeing it in paint sitting on the car sold me.

I have tremendous respect for your opinion bonesaw (and your knowledgeable posts are half the reason I'm almost finished) but I'm going off the reservation on this one.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

haha no worries. its your car.


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

And then... out of NOWHERE: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5581165-NLS-making-swaps-EASY!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought of you and was going to link it to you when I saw the thread.:beer:


----------

